# Pigeon Rescue needs your help



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello! My name is Cheryl and I volunteer with Elizabeth Young of MickaCoo Pigeon and Dove rescue in the SF Bay Area. 

Our rescue has transformed the past year or so with adding 4 more foster aviaries which has allowed us to take in more Domestic pigeons that were faced with being euthanized by local shelters. We have also been working to add new possibilities for King pigeons to have a aviary life at farm animal sanctuaries. 

We went from a number of 50 pigeons needing adopters to now more like 300 pigeons needing adopters. In the late fall we had taken in 216 Persian high fliers when a Berkeley, CA pet store left them behind after going out of business. We have around 160 Persian high fliers still waiting for forever homes.

We also have a handful of unreleasable ferals including Pete a very tame guy who was rescued and taken care of for 4 years until his human dropped him off at a local shelter. Pete was going to be euthanized, but we did not let that happen. He is actually in my aviary and crawls all over me when I am out caring for the pigeons.

How can you help? Can you open you home or aviary to adopt a few pigeons? We have the a few ferals, lots of Persian High Fliers, White homers and King pigeons and a few other types as well.

If you or someone you know could help some of these beautiful, sweet, mellow birds, please contact me at to adopt reply to this post. To fill out an adoption application online follow this link: http://mickaboo.org/apply-mickacoo.html

For more info, read about King Pigeon rescue at http://www.rescuereport.org/ or visit MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue at http://www.mickacoo.org/ 

If you want more specific info about a bird, also feel free to write me directly [email protected]

Thank you so much!

Cheryl Dickinson
A MickaCoo Volunteer


----------

